# Sway bar endlinks, plastic?



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not familiar with GM products, but have they been putting plastic endlinks on the sway bars for a while now? I know a lot of you guys came from Cobalts, so I was figuring some of you should know. I just saw this while rotating the tires today. I'm sure it is a weight savings, but not sure if they are as sturdy as they would be if they were steel. Just curious.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

SlowBoost said:


> I'm not familiar with GM products, but have they been putting plastic endlinks on the sway bars for a while now? I know a lot of you guys came from Cobalts, so I was figuring some of you should know. I just saw this while rotating the tires today. I'm sure it is a weight savings, but not sure if they are as sturdy as they would be if they were steel. Just curious.


I believe the cobalts were plastic too, even on the SS and that made the top 100 nurburgring lap runs. I don't think they had any issues with it snapping/breaking but it's been awhile since I was involved in that platform


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "plastic" (actually a neoprene-like material) provides vibration isolation, which solid, metal bearing, links don't. That's one reason aftermarket sells stronger "plastic" bushings--isolation without as much vibration transmission into the body.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the "plastic" (actually a neoprene-like material) provides vibration isolation, which solid, metal bearing, links don't. That's one reason aftermarket sells stronger "plastic" bushings--isolation without as much vibration transmission into the body.



More transmitted vibration means more rigidity, right? And although people in family cars don't want the vibration, for performance more vibration would come from a stiffer component, right? 

Though with shawn's comment about the Cobalt SS, I can see an argument for them. Interesting.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

doesn't mean more ridgity, just means "plastic" (I think it is actually a poly material) transfers less vibration than metal. TONS of cars use them nowadays, you won't gain anything from changing them unless you go to a solid, rod ended link. On a stock "metal link" you have rubber or poly bushings, so it won't be any stiffer


----------

